
Welcome Adora, Nicole, Elizabeth, Case and Robby - dwaxe
http://blog.ycombinator.com/welcome-adora-nicole-elizabeth-case-and-robby
======
roymurdock
"Adora Cheung is joining YC as a Partner. Previously, she was co-founder and
CEO at Homejoy and a product manager at Slide."

I followed the Homejoy/Flymaids [1] controversy loosely. It seems like Adora
was not involved in the Flymaids project, but the handling of internal
customer data left a bad taste in many people's mouths. Was this situation
with Aaron ever resolved?

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10466888)

~~~
adora
i hired a firm to close down everything, including the sale of remaining
assets - some of which ended up with aaron. obviously everyone around the
table could've done better.

~~~
roymurdock
Gotcha, thanks for the transparency.

Congrats on the position at YC, looking forward to seeing what you guys bring
to market in the near future.

------
stedaniels
"Case is a high-school dropout."

I really like this. Straight to the point. Not everyone needs a certificate to
prove their worth. I imagine Case wears that phrase with pride.

~~~
supahfly_remix
Why would he be proud of this?

~~~
nostrademons
Why wouldn't he?

------
gist
I guess titles no longer matter, eh? For Elizabeth she is "Office Manager"
(per linkedin) and she was deans list all semesters at Cornell. Is this like
starting in the mail room at CAA? [1]

[1] [http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-mailroom-
sec...](http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-mailroom-secrets-caa-
icm-uta-wme-257222)

~~~
_audakel
My wife was an Office admin at Sequia Capital. She had not graduated college
yet and I was out in Palo Alto for an internship. A friend randomly said they
where looking to bring on a temp office admin and she got the spot.

She might not have had the coolest title or daily jobs, but she was there when
fb bought whatsApp, got to sit in on partner deals (help bring coffee and set
stuff up lol) and meet tons of amazing people.

~~~
rpgmaker
But is she still the "office lady" or did meeting all of those "amazing
people" earned her a better job someplace else?

~~~
gist
That's a good question but read my comment below which starts with
"Connections, halo, and pixie dust." This is a much on the initiative of the
person as it is on meeting the right people and being in the right place.

------
MikeSize
I would personally not want Adora advising my company after Homejoy/Flymaids

------
forgotmysn
Huge shoutout to Sama! This, plus Elizabeth Rhodes and Matt Krisiloff
recently, it really feels like Sam has taken the reins of YC and is
passionately pushing the organization further, far past what many of us
probably imagined. I'm sure PG couldn't be happier with his chosen successor.

------
eachro
Do partners get paid? Do they put in their own capital?

~~~
boto3
yeah, it'd be great if YC can provide some info on its internal working. I
know that YC has multiple funds (one for each batch?), but not sure how
partners contribute capitals/time?

------
skolos
Do I understand correctly that to become a partner in a VC firm you need to
contribute investment capital? Does anybody know what is usual amount that is
contributed?

~~~
birken
On the more finance side of the industry maybe, but not in a situation like
this.

First of all, YC has at minimum hundreds of millions in their fund ready to
invest out and I'm sure no shortage of LPs looking to give YC more money. When
they are looking for partners they don't care about people that can bring new
LPs in to raise money, they are looking for people who will actually help the
companies they invest in.

Second of all, I wouldn't be surprised if none of the people added as partners
were significantly wealthy (unless it was independently). If your startup
doesn't have a massive exit or you aren't an early employee at a massive
public company (Google, FB, etc), you aren't going to have millions of dollars
to throw around.

And of course the fact that the people joining don't need to be rich is an
advantage for YC. They can find people who fit the mold of what they'd like
their partners to be. I've worked with a lot of people before and I don't
think there has been that strong a correlation between successful exit and
smart, helpful person.

------
koolba
How many partners are there at YC now?

~~~
katm
17 full time partners.

